# rats eating grapes ?



## fallenalias (Jul 26, 2010)

would it be ok to give each of my rats a full grape for a treat or should i cut it ? i know it can give them diarreha (cant spell -.-) i ocasionally give them a tiny bit of apple for a treat but im out of apples


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I dont see why they cant a whole grape 
Rats Love grapes hehe.


----------



## Homer117 (Aug 2, 2010)

My rat cant seem to "bite" into a full grape. He just pushes it around like a ball before giving up. I cut it so he can dig in.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Hah that's a good idea, i bet the outside does not taste like anything so he needs to know whats inside.


----------



## brass_gears (Jun 15, 2010)

I wonder if there would be a preference toward red grapes or white grapes?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Brass_Gears said:


> I wonder if there would be a preference toward red grapes or white grapes?


If your rat is unsure what to do with the whole grape, take a nip out of the side so he can smell the goodness inside plus you are "marking" it safe to eat as either alpha rat or mom. (wild rat instincts and behaviors)


----------



## fallenalias (Jul 26, 2010)

well atleast now i know i can give them whole grapes but i kinda ate all the grapes myself yesterday ;D


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

I cut the grapes in half for my ratties, but it won't harm them to feed them whole. I would think they would prefer the red grapes as these are generally sweeter.


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

My rats have a hard time biting into them when they are whole so I usually just squish the top a little to give them a head start.


----------

